# Berkel Slicer question.



## rob989_69 (Jan 19, 2013)

I picked up a really nice 12" slicer off craigslist. It's in good shape, blade is sharp. Everything works. BUT it hasn't be cleaned well for a while. I'm trying to figure out how to remove the blade to clean everything as well as I can. 

Now, I know your first question is, "what model" that's the problem. No idea. There are NO stickers, stamps, plates, nothing. Except the US Berkel sticker on the front. I know it's an older model, just based on what's on the website. From what I've found it looks alot like a model 807 but I'm not 100% sure.

Once you get the guard off, there's a screw that looks like it's holding the knife lock on. I can get the screw out but nothing else moves. It looks like I may need a tool to get the nut off but I can't find mention of a tool anywhere. It's possible it's just seized but I don't want to go banging on it till I know for sure.

Any thoughts? I've been all over the web and can't find anything as to how to get this thing off.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2013)

I clean my Berkel with the knife on...

Havent figured out how to lock it down to get the bolt out either..

I was a mechanic for a living too..













slicer 005.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 19, 2013


----------



## rob989_69 (Jan 19, 2013)

I may have to do the same. Incidentally mine looks very similar to yours.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2013)

The manuals all tell ya to clean it with it on..

No instructions on removing knife..I have looked...many times..

https://my.vulcanfeg.com/resourcecenter/vulcanwolfberkel/ProductDocumentation/Forms/ViewAll.aspx

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 19, 2013)

From the looks of it an impact tool is prolly needed..

Then handling it would be a nightmare for sure..

Thats prolly why there is not an easy way to remove it..

   Craig


----------



## rob989_69 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ah well, I can get behind it well enough I guess. Wouldn't be an issue if the previous owner had cleaned it properly. Just want to make sure there's no creapy crawlies before I use it.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 20, 2013)

If i remember right there not made to be taken off to clean and also they are very heavy!


----------



## rob989_69 (Jan 20, 2013)

The slicer itself weighs a TON. I'm pretty sure this will out last me. LOL


----------



## daven (Sep 14, 2013)

I was wondering if you received an answer for your question or figured out how to get the bolt off. I just bought what I think is a Berkel 807 slicer and am trying to get the blade off.


----------



## pappapig (Nov 11, 2013)

An impact tool works well, when I change blades the new ones have a rubber guard that holds them tight to the guard and help hold them. I have also used deep throated vise grips, this only works well if you can reach the bell behind the outer blade surface or if you can pad them. It's not terribly difficult but you do have to be careful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darbyandy (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi guys, I live in the UK and also have a berkel slicer, it was also sold by a company called, Avery and the blade removal tool is as expensive as buying a used slicer so I wouldn't even try to get it off and clean it as best you can. Hope this was useful:sausage:


----------



## mattd149 (Mar 10, 2014)

there is a hole in the blade to insert a screwdriver then use a spanner wrench on the nut.


----------

